

AsK HN: Why do Kickstarter videos take so long to load? - rolandal

When visiting different Kickstarter pages, why is it that their videos take so long to load?
What backend video system are they using that creates this long of a buffering problem?<p>I'm asking because I'm looking to avoid these sort of problems with my project (curating custom band videos on a page).
======
ScottWhigham
Do you have a link to a page that loads slow? I'm not familiar with too many
of the KS projects but, by memory, I don't recall any having slow videos.

Also, why ask us instead of asking them?

